# Jet Pro SS Questions and Issues



## Vasperilla (Jul 22, 2013)

Hi all,

I just got a heat press and tried my first t-shirt with something I printed on Jet Pro SS. Is it normal to have ink left over/not transferred after peeling? I had to press it twice actually, because I think I did not have enough pressure the first time, because when I peeled up, there was a lot of ink left on the transfer sheet. (I'm 5ft <100lbs and have chronic pain in my arms, so....) I ratched up the pressure without fearing I was not going to be able to get the press open, and pressed another 30 seconds. This time it was better, but still ink on transfer paper. It printed very vibrantly on the paper, but the shirt is just ok.

What suggestions do you have for me to make it better next time, or is this just normal, that the ink is left over and the transfer on the shirt is much duller?

The t-shirt was white, 100% cotton, printed as they suggest on an Epson printer. My heat press was heat-gunned at 370 with a teflon sheet over top. I pressed twice for 30 seconds each, peeled hot.

Thanks!


----------



## Vasperilla (Jul 22, 2013)

Oh yes, and my printer is an Epson Artisan 870, just a normal office type all in one inkjet printer. The shirt was washed and dried previously, pressed for a few seconds before the transfer to get the moisture out as directed.


----------



## Tcrow (Aug 9, 2014)

The time is right and the temp is right but you might increase both a tad bite may help. A good firm pressure I find works well med to heavy. You need a good vibrant image high quality you can find a good 1920x1080 on google images for test a good vector from something like coreldraw or illustrator is a best choice. Pigment ink is the ink of choice some Epson use pigment and some don't. with all this there's no reason for it not to work. And you may need to get an profile if using 3rd party ink sounds like your not.


----------



## Vasperilla (Jul 22, 2013)

Hi Tcrow, and thanks!

The inks are dye based, Epson brand Claria. I purchased some clipart, png's, from an artist. They were 300dpi, 1860x1470, and I sized down to fit on 11" paper. I did do the text in Corel Draw, but I saved as a jpg to pull into my Silhouette software to trace and cut the design so I wouldn't have to do it by hand, as it was very irregularly shaped and had white space in it. I printed at photo quality from there. I didn't have an issue with clarity or sharpness, I was quite happy with that.

I did use a teflon sheet. Should I have pressed without it?

I will use more pressure and a bit more time with a bit higher temp next time.


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

you should get pigment based inks,
cheaper from cobra or inkjetcarts.us

try bright/white paper setting and the highest quality,
then hit more options and change from epson vivid to adobe rgb
after pressing and removing the backing, give it a light stretch and repress with baking paper for 10 secs.


----------



## AnthonyF (Nov 11, 2016)

I don't know how ink type affects transfer, but dye based ink is not water fast and will quickly come off in the wash.


----------



## STPG Press (Jul 6, 2015)

Always use a Teflon or transfer sheet. Always.


----------



## john221us (Nov 29, 2015)

When I press to coated canvas, I get adhesion issues. I found the thing that makes the biggest difference is pressure, followed by press time.


----------

